# Join my WhatsApp group for more ideas and solution



## maruf8 (Apr 21, 2017)

Let's share our ideas, problems, solutions in a WhatsApp Group ??
Everybody is invited ? 
.
Just Press this link, it'll redirect you to WhatsApp...
https://chat.whatsapp.com/33LQpVwlWH160xDk4E2os9


----------



## dk923202 (Aug 14, 2017)

add me 8226958084


----------

